# Snowbear Mount



## yj_x

I have attached a pdf of how the snowbear (sb50) brackets mount to an 86-95 Jeep YJ. I was any able to find this on the web anywhere and contacted snowbear and they e-mailed it to me. Thought it may be usefull here.


----------



## BOMBER

*TJ Wrangler Snow Bear Mount*

1997-2005 Wrangler TJ, another popular vehicle for plow mounts.

.


----------



## QGolden

Sorry to dig up such an old thread, but actually this PDF for the YJ mount was a huge help for me. As long as there are two drawings here for Jeeps, I am paying it forward by posting the drawing for a Snow Bear Mount for an '84 and up Cherokee. Bare in mind I got this drawing back in 2000, so in effect it is for at least '84 to 2000 Cherokee, and maybe beyond, depending on when the next body style came out, if it did. Cherokee's were awesome vehicles and in my opinion Jeep did a disservice to its customers by dropping the line.

Hope this helps someone, someday....


----------

